# Help me with my problem



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)

I got a screenshot that i cannot post here cause supposedly it to big for the server so can ya'll email me at redeagle1998@outlook.com and i will send you the picture. Anyway let me give some background to this i work in a arcade and one of the games goes down and it happened to be temple run so i was left with freebsd command line  guess it from unix but i don't speak code and their wasn't a instruction manual to come with this game.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 21, 2018)

Here's a .pdf for the Temple Run arcade game manual:

http://www.coastalamusements.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/templerunmanual_rv_183_445.pdf



> MENU OPTIONS
> Press the MENU button inside the coin door to enter the Main Set up Menu.
> Use the trackball to navigate the menu items.
> Press the select button to select an option.
> ...


----------



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Here's a .pdf for the Temple Run arcade game manual:
> 
> http://www.coastalamusements.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/templerunmanual_rv_183_445.pdf


Already tried that.


----------



## zirias@ (May 21, 2018)

well, the culprit is just this line:

```
Shared object "libopenal.so.1" not found, required by "tr"
```
tr seems to be the actual executable of the game, openal is a library for 3D sound, kind of makes sense. But I have doubts we can tell you why it is missing.

On a "normal" installation, `pkg install openal` would likely fix the issue. But the facts that a) this is about a now unsupported FreeBSD version (9.1) and b) it's probably a customized one as well if it comes with an arcade machine -- makes it quite difficult to suggest you something.


----------



## Crivens (May 21, 2018)

My suggestion to the OP would be to  contact the vendor, other than that - the version of FreeBSD mentioned is EOLed for a long time now.

Also reading the sign up mail would be appreciated.


----------



## kpedersen (May 21, 2018)

We kinda have similar for a local museum arcade game. We use OpenCV that very occasionally segfaults with a certain dodgy webcam chipset. We cannot handle it correctly so instead we have a small script that restarts the game if it closes with != 0 error code.

It is a bit of a hack but if your problem is quite rare, it might be a good intermediate until you can replace the broken software component. You said you have virtually no experience with code so if you do decide to go this route, then let me know and I will try to direct you through.


----------



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)

Crivens said:


> My suggestion to the OP would be to  contact the vendor, other than that - the version of FreeBSD mentioned is EOLed for a long time now.
> 
> Also reading the sign up mail would be appreciated.


Thanks for your help, i contacted the vendor waiting for a response


----------



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> We kinda have similar for a local museum arcade game. We use OpenCV that very occasionally segfaults with a certain dodgy webcam chipset. We cannot handle it correctly so instead we have a small script that restarts the game if it closes with != 0 error code.
> 
> It is a bit of a hack but if your problem is quite rare, it might be a good intermediate until you can replace the broken software component. You said you have virtually no experience with code so if you do decide to go this route, then let me know and I will try to direct you through.


Im a tech guy, but coding out of my field I am open to suggestions


----------



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)

Zirias said:


> well, the culprit is just this line:
> 
> ```
> Shared object "libopenal.so.1" not found, required by "tr"
> ...


Thanks for your help, i was just going reload the OS but it hard when you don't got a install disk nor disk drive.  But im open to suggestions


----------



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)

RedEagle98 said:


> View attachment 4868


To give a little more information i figured reloading the OS would fix it but there is no disk nor disk drive just a keyboard. I have recently contacted the vendor and i am waiting for a response any other suggestions are welcome already tried turning the game on and back off and end up with this error every time. Question would it just be cheaper to buy another arcade game than to spead money to get this repaired by a professional if it comes down to it?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 21, 2018)

RedEagle98 said:


> Question would it just be cheaper to buy another arcade game than to spead money to get this repaired by a professional if it comes down to it?



The ones I saw listed when looking for your Owners Manual were going for $2999. Surely it wouldn't cost that much to get it fixed.


----------



## RedEagle98 (May 21, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> The ones I saw listed when looking for your Owners Manual were going for $2999. Surely it wouldn't cost that much to get it fixed.


I'm just a employee at the arcade where it about to be my job to fix the games so i figured I start here with temple run. I doubt the owner would pay someone to fix it other than the employees.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 22, 2018)

RedEagle98 said:


> I doubt the owner would pay someone to fix it other than the employees cause he pretty cheap but surprisingly runs a very successful business.



The two are far from being mutually exclusive. At least you can show him you tried your best, it's his problem to deal with ultimately.


----------



## kpedersen (May 22, 2018)

Heh, the fact you are on these forums means that you have already put in more effort than is required from most arcade employees 

Send me a PM if you are interested in my method of restarting the program if it crashes. I will then take you through the process or writing the script and launching it. I don't imagine we will be able to set me up with remote access so it may take a little bit of time to relay the instructions. Perhaps IRC or something.


----------

